# Any Panga users here?



## shortcast

I was talking to the owner of Panga USA he mentioned a that past customer was an avid tarpon fishermen. I thought I would look here and see how the boat worked out and get some feed back. 

The intended use is not to target tarpon. General bay fishing and wade fishing 

Thanks


----------



## Hunter

That may have been me. Rob built me 3 boats over the years. The first was a 23 Marquesas which I still miss for its efficiency and ease of maintenance. I'd be happy to answer any questions you have.


----------



## mikedeleon

Andros Bonefish 22 here. Great boat for what you seem to be looking for. Keep in mind it has a narrow beam, that is part of the reason they can get away with less HP. So it isn't going to be as spacious as a typical Texas built bay boat. All around good boat though. Any specific questions let me know.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

I have a Panga Marine 18 Evo being built right now. Even with the narrower beam they're incredibly stable and safe in fairly rough conditions.


----------



## pocjetty

I read that they run "surprisingly shallow". I'd love to have a better idea what that means.

I've been eyeballing them because I make a lot of runs across open bay, and I figure one would get me across in just about any weather short of a tropical storm. The question is how they perform, once I get to my fishing grounds. Most of the time I hop out of the boat and wade. I know they can't run shallow enough to run the back lakes like a polling skiff. But I still have to cross some shallow-ish water at times.

I know they use them offshore a lot, down south. Does that narrow beam just rock you silly?

I know there is no perfect do-everything boat. I'm just trying to figure out what compromises come with a panga. Most people who own them seem to like them enough that they don't mention any downside.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

My boat has an advertised poling draft of 6". It will probably be closer to 8-9" but I'll take that in order to gain the versatility.


----------



## dunedawg

I have a 2007 Pangamarine Marqesas w/90 Johnson. Drafts 8-10", and 37 mph WOT. I don't really notice it being "tippy", and it's incredible in rough water. Those of you that fish out of Port A know how unpredictable the mouth of the jetties can get sometimes, and there's not another 22 ft boat I had rather be in when it's bad. We also fish back in South Bay and Hog Island Hole area, so it's at least shallow enough for that. I love mine!!


----------



## Trouthappy

These guys run pangas every night off South Padre....


----------



## texasislandboy

Trouthappy said:


> These guys run pangas every night off South Padre....


 And its the only reason I do not own one. I would get stopped everytime I get out of the jetties. I think they have radar cued in on 26' x5' wide boats.


----------



## dunedawg

texasislandboy said:


> And its the only reason I do not own one. I would get stopped everytime I get out of the jetties. I think they have radar cued in on 26' x5' wide boats.


That's funny!! The 1st few years we got a lot of close looks from all the law enforcement boats. Once they look it over and see the Panga Marine decals, the usually move on. I think they are a little more used to seeing them now.


----------



## Asturven

I have a Panga Marquesas too and I am really happy with it.

Ivan


----------



## flatsjunky

Would anyone venture a guess as to what a 20 ft. panga's weight would be dry ( no motor or fuel). Just wondering how it compared to a 20 ft. Tolman.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

REALLY depends on manufacturer and options. If you have an open panga from Central America with no special consoles or storage, it'll weigh 550lbs, with a few options, 800lbs hull weight. But, this is a really rough finish out, might not be acceptable quality for the USA buyers.


----------



## cpthook

one thing for sure it is a cool looking boat and that alone makes me want one.


----------



## Team timeout

*Andros 26*

I have an Andros 26 Tarpon and have run this boat everywhere. It's a bit tippy from side to side but can float really shallow and handles rough water very well.


----------



## pocjetty

Team timeout said:


> I have an Andros 26 Tarpon and have run this boat everywhere. It's a bit tippy from side to side but can float really shallow and handles rough water very well.


I hear the term "tippy", but everything is relative. I never have a lot of people on the boat, and I fish - I don't have a lot of other activity going on. I guess I'm going to have to find a way to demo one and see just how tippy they are. If it keeps me from standing at the transom and reeling in a kingfish without being strapped down, it's too tippy. If it's so tippy that people who don't usually go on boats are uncomfortable? That I can live with.


----------



## Team timeout

*Tippy*

This is not a problem just something you have to get used to. I had five 200 pound fisherman on the boat recently and never had a problem.


----------

